# Morgan Stanley say Bitcoin/Crypto now a full on Investment Asset Class



## tecate (1 Nov 2018)

LINK

Just in case anyone was in any doubt, crypto isn't going anywhere.  It may well sink like a stone or rocket to the moon in terms of price but regardless, it's here to stay.


----------

